# How to Make a Million Dollars Building Amplifiers!



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Everyone should know the correct answer to this one: "Start with two million". None of the builders I know, and I don't know Dr. Z, do this for the money because, well, there just isn't any to be had. The labour involved in most hand wired amps would yield a price that no one could afford.
Chris, who commissioned my latest build, asked me to send him progress pics. At the end, I was surprised how many I had and at the risk of everyone getting sick of me, I'll share some of them with you if you don't mind.

https://picasaweb.google.com/WACGill/Electra77Build?authkey=Gv1sRgCNDWl5aHhbvbIg

Chris also posted a few videos of himself warming up in church on Saturday night. Church will never be the same.

[video=youtube;LBrWyqF7YB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBrWyqF7YB8&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

nice tones.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

That looks like pretty substantial filtering. Are the blue filter caps "totem-pole" arrangement? What are the big black ones, electrolytic?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Lovely work on the construction and wiring - very neat. That amp and cab will still be putting a smile on some guitarists face a long time from now.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

jb welder said:


> That looks like pretty substantial filtering. Are the blue filter caps "totem-pole" arrangement? What are the big black ones, electrolytic?


Yes, they're in series because the B+ is pretty high on this amp and the black ones are Solens, non-electrolytic, the larger one used for it's 630v rating, the smaller for it's low ESR. Being as how the first 2 are in series,
it only yields 50uf of filtering.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice build WC, love the orange tolex with the wheat grill.

Yes, great tones.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Very cool looking amp. What are the specs? Watts? Tubes? General design?


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

From what I see and hear, you've got the design and quality figured out....now you just need some advertising and a factory!


----------



## jbcguitars (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for this awesome build Bill. (http://www.electroglideamps.com) The video does not do justice. It was recorded on my iPhone. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ru4uXxSCrzA&feature=related That thing is as much fun to look at as it is to play. It's so nice not to look back at an amp and see black. This thing goes from clean to blues to rock to rip your ears out ( channel switching plus boost... AWESOME!!) with nothing but sweet tone the whole time. I especially love the mid and bass response on attack, it never get spongy, which I love.. Not to mention the boost on both channels...WOW is the only word I could use. You nailed it. As I've told Bill through out the build I love a big bottom. (Some pun intended) As a Luthier,repairman and guitar shop owner I can respect the time and personal pride it takes to step out there like Bill has and try to craft something like this. Something unique, special, built to suit a guitarists needs desires and ambitions. Completely unique and ultimately suited to the player. Pretty sure what he does is some sort of voodoo on his amps. I have played Twins, various Marshalls, Boogies, all with the same guitar and while all were special in their own way none compare to my ElectoGlide Electra 77. In a word... TONE. Now if I could just pair up every JBC Guitars electric guitar I make with an ElectroGlide Amp the world would be a more toneful, soulful place.


----------

